# Neches River?



## rajuncajun074 (Feb 12, 2009)

Hello, I'm located in the Jefferson County area (Beaumont, Groves, Port Arthur, ETC.) and I am desperately trying to find a good largemouth bass fishing place near by. This is obviously a saltwater fisherman's domain and yes it is fishing none the less but I enjoy bass fishing more than anything. I tried Taylor's Bayou this past weekend and it did not produce, mainly because of the Hurricane's damages. I don't mind traveling to Rayburn every once in a while but I want something a little closer to just enjoy a nice day on the water. I don't have to catch a bunch or even anything huge just at least catch something to liven up the day if you know what I mean. Anyways my question is if anyone can tell me if the Neches River is worth fishing? I plan to launch around the Beaumont Boat Club and travel north. Is the fishing good, is it deep enough, what kind of habitation is there(stumps, trees, grass, ETC.), what kind of lures should I use? any advise or hints would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Specks&Spots (Aug 26, 2007)

The Neches was fully of small bass before Ike, but since the storm I haven't had much luck. I was fished out there for a couple of hours today and only had one bite.


----------



## rajuncajun074 (Feb 12, 2009)

If you don't mind me asking, where at on the Neches do you fish? is the water out there low?


----------



## Specks&Spots (Aug 26, 2007)

The water was normal. There are a few bayous or sloughs between the saltwater barrier and I-10 bridge that I usually fish. Do you have a GPS or Google Earth?


----------



## rajuncajun074 (Feb 12, 2009)

I have google earth for now but I will be buying a new depth finder with GPS capabilities in the next week or so.


----------



## dukslayr (Jul 13, 2006)

Try south of the I10 bridge near stump lake. I havent fished it since the storm, but we always caught bass and alot of reds in all the drains. We used spinnerbaits and spoons.


----------



## jarrod croaker (May 31, 2008)

head north and run up pine island bayou lots of little cuts to fish and some good shallow grass beds


----------



## Procrastinator (Jun 30, 2008)

Cow Bayou
Adams Bayou
Pine Island Bayou
Village Creek


----------

